# Buying a second Tivo remote - is it possible



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Title says it all


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

tdenson said:


> Title says it all


Yes, from Customer Care.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Yes, from Customer Care.


Any idea of cost ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Complete and utter guess but £10-15. I think the V+ ones were £12?


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I ask why you're in need of another?


----------



## danbayliss (Feb 22, 2011)

Additional remotes are £9.99.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

°Keir°;8414366 said:


> Can I ask why you're in need of another?


Some people route video between rooms - it's better to have a remote in each room instead of constantly forgetting which room the remote is in !


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

That makes sense. Since the questions has been answered can we get a guide how to do this with the VM Tivo box?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

danbayliss said:


> Additional remotes are £9.99.


Damn! That's the price I put originally; then changed it


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

°Keir° said:


> Can I ask why you're in need of another?


As someone else has said because I have TiVO piped to a bedroom


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I have just been holding on 0871 560 2179 for 26 minutes, which has already cost me a quarter of the cost of a new remote. Can anyone give me another number for Customer Care please (bear in mind I do not have a Virgin phone line)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know where you got that number from, but the official non-VM-line number is 0845 840 7777.

http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/contact/


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

cwaring said:


> I don't know where you got that number from, but the official non-VM-line number is 0845 840 7777.
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/contact/


Thats sales.. best number to call is 0845 454 1111 from a non VM line.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

D'oh


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I don't know where you got that number from, but the official non-VM-line number is 0845 840 7777.
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/contact/


From the following URL - http://www.findphonenumbers.co.uk/displaycompany.php?id=16


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh. Right. Well, this explains it 


> Find Phone Numbers operate a directory call referral service on this website: FindPhoneNumbers.co.uk
> 
> This means that when you dial any of the 0871 numbers listed on our site your call will then be transferred to the number of the business or individual you wish to speak to.
> 
> Your call will be transferred with immediately with the absolute minimum of delay and will cost just 10 pence per minute or billed in seconds if supported by your network provider.


I knew VM didn't operate any 087x numbers


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Ahh. Right. Well, this explains it
> 
> I knew VM didn't operate any 087x numbers


Hmm, I was had there.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Now ordered. In case anyone is interested I was given 0800 052 2184 as a number for the Tivo team which did get me straight through.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

tdenson said:


> 0800 052 2184


Is that number just for sales or for any TiVo issues?

I'm going to need to make a support call soon and would rather not have to suffer the wrath of the 150 call centre.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

qwiki said:


> Is that number just for sales or for any TiVo issues?
> 
> I'm going to need to make a support call soon and would rather not have to suffer the wrath of the 150 call centre.


I'm not sure


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

qwiki said:


> Is that number just for sales or for any TiVo issues?
> 
> I'm going to need to make a support call soon and would rather not have to suffer the wrath of the 150 call centre.


Log the call via 151. As soon as they work out it's a Tivo they should put you through to the Tivo-specific UK call centre. No problems at all when I called Sunday evening.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

richw said:


> Log the call via 151. As soon as they work out it's a Tivo they should put you through to the Tivo-specific UK call centre. No problems at all when I called Sunday evening.


Thanks. Called 151. Mentioned 'TiVo' straight away and the guy transfered me there and then.

The UK call centre seem pretty well sorted. We're currently exchanging information back and forth to fix my problem.

Fingers crossed


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

tdenson said:


> Now ordered. In case anyone is interested I was given 0800 052 2184 as a number for the Tivo team which did get me straight through.


Have just ordered a second remote too and after explaining to the guy why I wanted one he was very happy to help


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

ordered wednesday text received this morning claims delivery by 11:40 but it ain't here just yet, still not bad for a tenner


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

°Keir°;8414747 said:


> That makes sense. Since the questions has been answered can we get a guide how to do this with the VM Tivo box?


There are a few ways to pipe TiVo around the house. If you're considering it, might be worth starting a new thread. I have an HDMI amplifier in the garage and have routed hdmi cables around the house. I use ir senders to control the TiVo. Hdmi over cat 5 is another option that lots of people use and some of the newer RF video senders are quite good too. I installed one for my parents and was quite impressed - way better than what I used to use a few years ago.


----------

